# New to the forum - Avid fox and coyote hunter



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

I am new to this forum. I've been viewing it for several months now and decided to register. From what I seen, there is a lot of good discussion and helpful tips on here. I have been hunting predators seriously for about 12 years. Most of my hunting is done in Minnesota and South Dakota. I do a lot of calling and also do a lot of spot and stalk. I have two buddies that also do a lot of predator hunting. I'm looking forward to discussing dog hunting with other hunters.


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome you can learn a lot here.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:welcome: I'm assuming we can probably learn from you also !!!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum,

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum,

jaybic


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. Where in MN are you located?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

ReKooH, I live in Hutchinson.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, dogslayer... sounds like you probably know what's going on then... hope to learn some of your tactics while you hear ours...

WELCOME

:sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

TheDogSlayer said:


> ReKooH, I live in Hutchinson.


Just up the road from you. Work until midnite at HTI.

Any chance of getting together?


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

farmerj, I also work at HTI (days) M-F. Give me a call at work sometime, my ext. is 4794.


----------

